# My cute baby Bear



## Leonardo Da Vinci Bear (Sep 17, 2017)

I clicked the attachment button but my videos don't show. Is there a way to do this?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You can upload videos from Youtube by selecting Wrap [YOUTUBE] tags around selected text when in Go Advanced. It's the option in the right section of the gray area. 

Copy and paste the code between the brackets to upload the Video.


----------

